# Bunny-safe carpet cleaner?



## MsBunBun (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello everyone, I've been thinking about cleaning out my rug _and_ airing it out (since it's been nicer outside this week).
Does anyone know whats a good bunny-safe way I can clean this rug (baking soda....etc??) It smells kind of bad. 
Also, my bunny has been pooping on it occasionally, since he's pooped on it previously I guess he still smells the scent. So...I'd also like something that will take out previous (and more recent) poop-scents, hehe.

Help is appreciated :biggrin2:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 19, 2011)

i have bamboo floors but i use large rugs for the buns in their play area ..since they arent very expensive rugs i just squirt vinegar on the areas that they potty on and hang over the fence and hose them down....they arent for us anyways there for the buns.
weve used pretreat carpet shampoos before and had no problem ...as long as ur buns arent chewers im sure anything will be ok...since the smell dissipates pretty quickly ..


----------



## MsBunBun (Feb 19, 2011)

Ah thank you, I sprayed on some vinegar and it seems to be working...


so far. lol


----------

